# Naval Infantry



## GrahamD (4 Sep 2003)

I read somewhere (on the internet) about a naval infantry regiment which was supposedly "stood up" in 2000.

Is there really such a regiment?  I haven‘t seen anything about it on any official site, or at the recruiting center.

here is what I read:


> Naval Infantry is new to Canada, though the Regiment has done well for itself.  These Infantry soldiers are highly trained in amphibious assaults and littoral warfare.  Naval Infantry uses Bison‘s, Grizzly and LAV-25.


Also:


> 1st Royal Naval Infantry Regiment of Canada
> 
> ‘...From The Sea‘
> No Battle Honours as of yet
> ...


----------



## combat_medic (4 Sep 2003)

I have NO idea where you picked up that information, but it‘s total horse $hit. It was invented for some kind of game and bears NO  resemblance to the actual Canadian Forces. Also, 90% of the equipment listed we don‘t even have in the entire CF.

Some kid with nothing better to do with his time figured that one out.

Oh, and there‘s no such thing as a 1st Lt in the Canadian army OR navy, so that is a big clue too.


----------



## Marti (4 Sep 2003)

> From peacekeeping/making missions to the present state of hostilities with Quebec and her French allies


I think that‘s a pretty big giveaway.


----------



## GrahamD (4 Sep 2003)

I thought it sounded a little bs.  I could see that it was made for some type of game, but I thought perhaps it was modeled after something real.

Thanks for clearing it up for me.

It‘s too bad really.


----------



## dalredane (4 Sep 2003)

My understanding is that leading seamen etc... perform the duties such as boarding ships etc...

However like most things in the Canadian Forces...that is not their only job.  On ship they perform their regular crew duties, and when needed they suit up and board ships etc....

Other countries were in fact interested in this model and have sent observers to watch how we do things.

Anyone have anymore info on this?

Where was your source for all the quotes you gave us....that would tell us a lot about it.

Maybe they are so secretive they are JTF-sea   ...lol


----------



## GrahamD (4 Sep 2003)

OK, since we‘ve determined this isn‘t reliable info, maybe we could look at it from a humorus point of view.  Let me give you a couple more quotes:


> Joint Task Force 2 (JTF 2)
> No Crest No Battle Honours Listed
> Nation: Canada Branch: Army Service: Special Ops
> CO:
> ...


This one is better:


> Raider MOC
> Created as a joint effort between the US and Canada, these soldiers are highly mobile infantrymen who seek targets behind enemy lines.  Independent, this MOS is for highly skilled soldiers who cause panic and disruption throughout the enemy‘s backyard.


Here,  http://www.twilightarmouries.ca/Organizations/CanadianForces/CFBASIC.htm  is the page I took the info from.  I could see there was something about dice rolls, but I thought "POSSIBLY" it was a game modeled after reality.


----------



## Deleted member 585 (4 Sep 2003)

On the home page:
 http://www.twilightarmouries.ca/ 

Third line from the top:
"Disclaimer:Â   Please note that these are games.Â  Nothing on this site is for sale in ‘real life‘."

Why are we even talking about this?

Investigate, people!


----------



## GrahamD (4 Sep 2003)

LoL,

Ya I never saw that main page, I just stumbled into the page I put the link up for, while I was looking for information on basic training.

I‘ve been trying to find some webpages which would include, pictures of the facility at St.Jean, recent graduate‘s thoughts, feelings, and descriptions on life for a newbie in the CF, and just basically some of the insider kind of info that I‘m not going to see on the official sites.  I‘d like to get at least a little bit of a realistc picture of what to expect for those 10 weeks, so that when I step off the bus at St.Jean, I don‘t feel like I just landed on Mars.


----------



## SNoseworthy (5 Sep 2003)

lol, reminds me of a guy named "Nick" at the Arsenal of the CF board awhile back...he thought vehicles designed for a game were actually in the CF - even the creator told him that they weren‘t real, but the guy still persisted that they existed.


----------

